# AnabolicGynos Test/Tren Bulk



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Currently have 1 more week of a cut then I'm transitioning into a controlled surplus and try to put on as much mass as possible whilst not getting overly fluffy.

6'2, lowest morning weight was 204.8, very flat after 6 consecutive very low days.

Plan is to start kcals at 3600 first week then bump by 200 a week until I hit 4000, keeping 15-20 mins of cardio in 4-6 times a week, kcals adjusted as weight stales.

Split will be Chest/Bis, Back/Tris, Shoulders/Legs, repeat, rest.

Currently on a weekly rotation of L/M/M/L/H/H/M with 45 mins cardio twice daily and weights 6 days a week.

Pics of current physique at bottom.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Goodluck mate looking in good shape :thumbup1:


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm also doing a 15 week bulk (but from already fat) with a similar split (C/T, B/B, L/S, R) and same drugs (lower dose) I'll follow this with interest.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Will log lifts later today, High day today, may eat a tad bit extra as I'm quite happy with my level of leaness and don't feel I need to push it much further to be in a good spot to grow.

Hopping this log will disprove the idea of "you can't bulk on tren", keeping carbs high-high, protein moderate-high and fats moderate-low.

Currently doing the 863 variation of 531 going into week 3 now and enjoying it.

Going to post bi-weekly pics, weigh-ins every AM.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

AnabolicGyno said:


> Will log lifts later today, High day today, may eat a tad bit extra as I'm quite happy with my level of leaness and don't feel I need to push it much further to be in a good spot to grow.
> 
> Hopping this log will disprove the idea of "you can't bulk on tren", keeping carbs high-high, protein moderate-high and fats moderate-low.
> 
> ...


 Is the 863 your own variation of 531 or is there an actually training program for it? Looking in good knick by the way


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

bornagod said:


> Is the 863 your own variation of 531 or is there an actually training program for it? Looking in good knick by the way


 Yeh ive heard of ogus 753 but not this


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

bornagod said:


> Is the 863 your own variation of 531 or is there an actually training program for it? Looking in good knick by the way





Sphinkter said:


> Yeh ive heard of ogus 753 but not this


 https://www.t-nation.com/training/8-6-3-for-size-and-strength

Exact same as 531 but with different reps and percentages.

Want to build some strength on bench and squat but size is the main goal, also add 3 hypertrophy sets after the working sets for volume.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

AnabolicGyno said:


> https://www.t-nation.com/training/8-6-3-for-size-and-strength
> 
> Exact same as 531 but with different reps and percentages.
> 
> Want to build some strength on bench and squat but size is the main goal, also add 3 hypertrophy sets after the working sets for volume.


 Ah nice 1 i'll check that out now. So im guessing with the slightly higher rep range it favours hypertrophy over strength?


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Yeh ive heard of ogus 753 but not this


 Just checked that ogus 753 but on his website you have to pay for it so fùck that. Suppose there is a free version just havent had a chance to look properly


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

bornagod said:


> Just checked that ogus 753 but on his website you have to pay for it so fùck that. Suppose there is a free version just havent had a chance to look properly


 Im imagining it was just be 531 with different percentages. Cant believe hes even charging for it when its a blatant rip off of wendlers 531 which is available for free, the wee cnut.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

bornagod said:


> Just checked that ogus 753 but on his website you have to pay for it so fùck that. Suppose there is a free version just havent had a chance to look properly


 Found it on Google for free, it's pretty standard.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

bornagod said:


> Ah nice 1 i'll check that out now. So im guessing with the slightly higher rep range it favours hypertrophy over strength?


 Yup pretty much, also afraid of injuries so the higher reps lower percentages is favourable.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Im imagining it was just be 531 with different percentages. Cant believe hes even charging for it when its a blatant rip off of wendlers 531 which is available for free, the wee cnut.


 Ye 39quid. Fùck that


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

AnabolicGyno said:


> Yup pretty much, also afraid of injuries so the higher reps lower percentages is favourable.


 Ye i quite like the look of the 863 so im going to give a go in a few weeks i think. Cheers for the heads up on it lol


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

bornagod said:


> Ye i quite like the look of the 863 so im going to give a go in a few weeks i think. Cheers for the heads up on it lol


 I also use the Five3One app on android.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Added an extra bagel and 2 banana PWO, had some yoghurt and granola with my chicken and sweet potato, and a chicken, bacon, rice salad bowl from tesco. Still have post workout, 2 chicken and rice meals and a bowl of oats for the day.

***The p means which number pin btw***

Chest: 
1. BB bench - 12x60kg, 8x80kg, 6x90kg, 12x100kg, 7x107.5kg, 2x10 100kg
2. ‎ Plate loaded incline press - 12x30kg/side, 3x6-8 40kg/side
3. ‎Incline DB fly - 15x12kg, 3x12 16kg
4. Hi>Low cable fly - 3x15 6p
5. Low>Hi cable fly - 3x12 4p

Bis: 
1. Cable curl - 20x6p, 3x10 11p
2. Single arm cable curl - 3x8-10 5p
3. ‎DB hammer curl - 3x8-10 20kg 
4. ‎Supinating curl - 3x8-10 12kg


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AnabolicGyno said:


> Currently have 1 more week of a cut then I'm transitioning into a controlled surplus and try to put on as much mass as possible whilst not getting overly fluffy.
> 
> 6'2, lowest morning weight was 204.8, very flat after 6 consecutive very low days.
> 
> ...


 That is one boring arse diet. I'd go mad eating like that!


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> That is one boring arse diet. I'd go mad eating like that!


 I use cinnamon, salt and 1 kcal butter spray in the oats, season the chicken and sweet potato well and have a mix of veggies too. Genuinely enjoy it and its super easy to manage with a busy schedule around college.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AnabolicGyno said:


> I use cinnamon, salt and 1 kcal butter spray in the oats, season the chicken and sweet potato well and have a mix of veggies too. Genuinely enjoy it and its super easy to manage with a busy schedule around college.


 Yeah but it's the same every meal every day is what I mean. There are some things like breakfast I have the same but my main meals, lunch and dinner I change from day to day!


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah but it's the same every meal every day is what I mean. There are some things like breakfast I have the same but my main meals, lunch and dinner I change from day to day!


 When I have kcals to play with I'll probably mix it up a bit.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Another high day had some extra cereal pre workout, probably have some extras later too. Tempted to start bulking this week or going super hard for 1 more week, not too sure.

Back:
1. Bent over row - 12x60kg, 4x10 90kg
2. DB row - 4x8-10 42kg
3. ‎Rope pullover - 4x15 10p
4. V-grip pulldown - 4x10-12 20p
5. Wide grip pullover - 3x12-15 10p

Tricep:
1. Straight bar pushdown - 20x10p, 3x10-12 14p
2. Overhead rope extension - 3x10 10p
3. Overhead DB extension - 3x12-15 10kg


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Currently on 500 sust 400 tren e with 15mg mk677. You can definitly bulk on tren!

You'll probably be hungry af after the cut too. Good luck!


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Decided I'm gonna push hard af until next Friday which will be the end of the cut.

Diet until then will be :

Meal 1: 40g whey

Meal 2: 1 chicken breast, veggies

Meal 3: 40g whey

Pre workout: 40g whey, 100g oats

Post workout: 2 chicken breast, 300g sweet potato, veggies


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Legs:
1. Squats - 10x60kg, 8x100kg, 8x120kg, 6x140kg, 8x150kg
2. ‎Leg curl - 4x12 65kg
3. ‎Leg extension - 4x12 65kg

Shoulders:
1. DB shoulder press - 20x20kg, 2x15 30kg, 2x8 34kg
2. Seated DB laterals - 20x10kg, 15x12kg, 4x12 14kg
3. DB reverse fly - 4x12 12kg
4. ‎Cable laterals - 3x12-15 3p
5. DB shrug - 4x10-12 40kg

Abs:
Hanging leg raise - 100 reps total


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

212.0lbs this morning but looking leaner than ever, rest day today still eating the same food as planned just spaced out a bit more, 45 mins cardio later.

Thinking of doing a show soon, there's one the end of April, not sure if it would be realistic to bulk and prep in time but I'll see how I go.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

207.8lbs this morning.

Chest: 
1. BB bench - 12x60kg, 8x70kg, 8x85kg, 18x90kg, 8x100kg, 7x105kg, 6x107.5kg
2. ‎ Plate loaded incline press - 12x30kg/side, 3x8-10 35kg/side
3. Dip - BWx15, 3x8-10 +15kg
4. Hi>Low cable fly - 3x15 6p
5. Low>Hi cable fly - 3x12 4p

Bis: 
1. Cable curl - 20x6p, 3x10 11p
2. Single arm cable curl - 3x8-10 5p
3. ‎DB hammer curl - 3x8-10 20kg 
4. ‎Supinating curl - 3x10-12 12kg

Plus 45 mins cardio AM, 45 mins PM

1700-1800 cals today


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

206.8lbs this morning. 45 mins cardio AM, 45 PM.

Back: 
1. Bent over row - 15x60kg, 4x10 90kg 
2. ‎DB row - 4x10 42kg 
3. Single arm pulldown - 4x8-10 14p
4. ‎Rope pullover - 2x12 12p, 2x15 10p
5. ‎Wide grip pull down - 4x12 20p

Tricep: 
1. Rope pushdown - 12x10p, 3x8-10 12p
2. ‎Overhead v-grip - 4x12-15 12p
3. ‎Reverse grip pushdown - 3x8 5p


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Current shape, can't wait to fill out with Sdrol and look like a penis.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

205.2lbs morning weight, added 60g coco pops PWO and pushed meals back. 45 mins cardio AM, 45 PM

Legs: 
1. Squats - 12x60kg, 8x100kg, 8x110kg, 8x125kg, 14x135kg, 8x140kg, 6x150kg
2. ‎Leg extension - 4x12 65kg
3. ‎Leg curl - 4x12 65kg

Shoulders: 
1. DB lateral - 20x10kg, 20x12kg, 15x14kg, 3x12 16kg
2. ‎DB reverse - 4x12 14kg
3. ‎Upright row - 3x12 40kg
4. ‎Cable lateral - 3x12 4p
5. ‎Cable reverse fly - 3x12 2p
6. ‎DB shrug - 4x12 40kg


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Carbbed up with cereal yesterday night and today, probably hit around 4-5k cals with normal protein and low fat.

Gonna do 1 or 2 more days of high high carbs then tone it back to about the 3800-4200kcal range for a bit and see what happens weight and mirror wise. Also sticking with one 45 min cardio sesh on training days for now.

10mg superdrol took yesterday and 10mg today, gonna start dosing 20mg as of tomorrow.

Chest: 
1. BB Bench - 12x60kg, 6x75kg, 6x90kg, 16x95kg, 6x100kg, 6x105kg, 7x110kg
2. ‎Incline press machine - 15x40kg/side, 3x8-10 50kg/side
3. Incline DB fly- 15x16kg, 3x12 18kg
4. ‎High>Low cable fly - 15x6p, 3x12 7p
5. ‎Low>High cable fly - 3x12 4p

Bicep: 
1. BB curl - 12x25kg, 3x10 35kg
2. ‎Behind back cable curl - 3x8-10 5p
3. ‎Hammer curls - 3x10 20kg
4. ‎Reverse grip curl - 3xF 20kg

Abs: 
Hanging legs raise - 100 total


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Just fu**ing wrecked a dominoes, first time eating it in months went down a treat, actually found a show the 12th of May in my Uni, really think I'm gonna do it. 28 weeks away, 15 week bulk, 13 weeks to prep.

Gym pic from today, cereal pump had me feeling juicy.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

20mg superdrol this morning, eating out a bit today seeing people haven't seen in a while, taking it easy on diet.

Also, anyone have any input on anything else to add to the cycle, was contemplating 400mg NPP for the last 10 weeks maybe?

Back:
1. Bent over row - 12x60kg, 4x10-12 90kg
2. ‎DB row - 4x10-12 42kg
3. ‎Lat pulldown - 4x10 70kg
4. ‎V-grip row - 4x8-10 50kg
5. ‎Cable pullover - 15x8p, 3x12 10p, 9x8p(F)

Tricep:
1. Rope pushdown - 12x8p, 3x8-10 10p
2. ‎Overhead DB - 3x8-10 15kg
3. Reverse grip pushdown - 3x12 4p

45 mins cardio


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

What is your cycle history? On that amount of gear I'd be tempted to just add a small amount of insulin, eg 4ui post breakfast and 4ui post workout on training days, weeks 5-9. Less stressfull than adding in more steroids and very anabolic (so I've read, not used it myself, but if I do add anything I'm thinking I'll try slin).


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

AnabolicGyno said:


> 20mg superdrol this morning, eating out a bit today seeing people haven't seen in a while, taking it easy on diet.
> 
> Also, anyone have any input on anything else to add to the cycle, was contemplating 400mg NPP for the last 10 weeks maybe?
> 
> ...


 Dont think you need to add anything tbh mate the test and tren will be in full swing by week 5 so id just stick with that, unless you switch the tren out for the npp and then run tren for your cut. Saves you being on tren for 28 weeks lol.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Dont think you need to add anything tbh mate the test and tren will be in full swing by week 5 so id just stick with that, unless you switch the tren out for the npp and then run tren for your cut. Saves you being on tren for 28 weeks lol.


 Yeah you're right, just gonna leave it how it is. Was thinking if I did compete I'd take a 5 week break then use ace for the final 8 weeks of prep.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Lot of cardio you're doing. Thought about cutting back. Might limit you come pre-contest if you are already doing 45 minutes daily.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Cronus said:


> Lot of cardio you're doing. Thought about cutting back. Might limit you come pre-contest if you are already doing 45 minutes daily.


 Tapering it down to 15 mins a day week by week.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

20mg superdrol this morning.

Legs: 
1. Squat - 12x60kg, 8x100kg, 6x115kg, 6x135kg, 10x140kg, 6x145kg, 6x150kg, 4x155kg
2. Seated calf raise - 6x12-15 40kg 
3. Single leg curl - 6x10-12 11p
4. ‎Leg extension - 6x10-12 40kg

Shoulders: 
1. Seated DB lateral - 20x12kg, 15x14kg, 4x12 16kg
2. ‎DB reverse fly - 4x12 14kg
3. ‎Upright row - 20x25kg, 15x30kg, 2x12 35kg
4. ‎Cable lateral - 4x12 4p
5. BB shrug - 20x60kg, 3x10-12 90kg
6. Reverse pec dec - 4x12 32kg

45 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

20mg superdrol took this morning 375mg test 200mg tren being pinned later today.

Chest: 
1. BB Bench - 12x60kg, 10x70kg, 8x85kg, 6x95kg, 13,8,7,7x100kg
2. ‎Incline press machine - 15x40kg/side, 3x8-10 50kg/side
3. Incline DB fly- 15x16kg, 3x12 18kg
4. ‎High>Low cable fly - 4x12-15 6p
5. Low>High cable fly - 2x20 3p

Bicep: 
1. Rope curl 3x12 10p
2. Single arm preacher machine - 3x10-12 25kg
3. ‎Hammer curls - 3x10 20kg

Abs: 
Hanging legs raise - 100 total

45 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

99.7kg this morning, holding a decent bit of water from the loose weekend of food. Keeping cals at 3600 this week with 45 mins cardio a day.

20mg superdrol took.

Back:
1. Bent over row - 15x60kg, 2x12 90kg, 2x8 100kg
2. ‎DB row - 4x10-12 42kg
3. RG v-grip pullover - 4x10-12 16p
4. ‎Single arm pulldown - 4x10-12 12p
5. ‎Rope pullover - 4x10 10p, 2x10 9p

Tricep:
1. Rope pushdown - 12x8p, 3x10 10p > 6x8p > 6x6p
2. ‎Overhead DB - 3x8-10 14kg
3. ‎Reverse grip pushdown - 3x10 4p

Shoulders:
1. DB laterals - 20x10kg, 15x14kg, 12x16kg, 10x18kg
2. ‎DB reverse fly - 3x12 12kg


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking good mate - I can't wait to get back on the tren train haha


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Looking good mate - I can't wait to get back on the tren train haha


 I honestly don't think I have use for anything except test tren and orals, no sides at 400mg/wk in the past except for mild trensomnia occasionally.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Diet today and for the week (except rest day) is as follows:

Meal 1: 100g oats, 40g whey

Meal 2,3,4: 1 chicken breast, 250g sweet potato

Pre: 100g oats, 20g whey, 2 bagels

Post: 100g oats, 20g whey, 2 bagels

Works out as about 265/535/35 - 3600kcals


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

101.4kg this morning, weight should stabilise soon, rest day today, less carbs than usual.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

98.2kg this morning after 2600 kcals yesterday.

Legs: 
1. Squat - 10x60kg, 8x100kg, 8x125kg, 6x140kg, 11x150kg
2. Single leg calf raise - 3x12 +25kg
3. ‎Leg extension - 4x12-15 65kg
4. ‎Leg curl - 4x12-15 65kg

Shoulders: 
1. DB lateral - 20x10kg, 15x14kg, 3x12 16kg
2. ‎DB reverse - 20x12kg, 3x10-12 16kg
3. ‎Cable lateral - 3x15 4p
4. ‎Cable reverse fly - 3x8-10 3p
5. BB shrug - 20x60kg, 15x90kg, 10x100kg
6. Plate front raise - 3x20 20kg

45 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

98.6kg this morning, 1 full week into superdrol now and the strength is flying up.

Chest:
1. BB bench - 12x60kg, 10x70kg, 8x82.5kg, 8x95kg, 16x100kg, 3x8 107.5kg
2. ‎ Plate loaded incline press - 12x30kg/side, 3x10 35kg/side
3. Incline DB fly - 15x16kg, 3x12 18kg
4. Pec dec - 3x12-15 65kg
5. Hi>Low cable fly - 3x15 6p

Bis:
1. Cable curl - 20x6p, 3x10 11p
2. DB hammer curl - 3x12 20kg
3. ‎Supinating curl - 3x12 12kg

45 mins cardio


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

What lab do you use out of curiosity mate?


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> What lab do you use out of curiosity mate?


 Everything is TM, ancillaries are pharma from him too.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Ended today on roughly 4150kcal 295/630/40, added 100g coco pops and 30g whey to my last meal for today. Holding back on eating 6000kcals a day, could easily do it clean but I'll bring them up slowly so I don't get fat.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

98.2kg this morning, bumping cals today, will update with macros later.

Back:
1. Bent over row - 20x60kg, 15x90kg, 3x8-10 100kg
2. ‎DB row - 4x12 42kg
3. ‎Rope pullover - 20x10p, 3x12 12p
4. Wide grip pulldown - 4x15 20p
5. Standing single arm cable row - 4x10 10p

Tricep:
1. V-grip pushdown - 20x10p, 15x12p, 3x10-12 15p
2. Overhead rope extension - 3x10 8p
3. ‎Reverse grip pushdown - 3x12 4p
4. ‎Overhead DB extension - 3x10-12 12kg

Abs:
1. Hanging leg raise - 3xF
2. Roman chair - 3xF

45 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Finishing macros for today roughly: 5850kcals 340/885/94

Going to 4000 as of tomorrow (lower on rest days)

Food was:

Pre:



100g oats


20g whey


2 bagels


80g banana


Post:



160g Oats


20g whey


2 bagels


80g banana


In 5 meals:



500g chicken breast


800g sweet potato


1000g greek yoggie


500g muesli


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

99.8kg

Legs:
1. Squat - 12x60kg, 10x100kg, 8x110kg, 8x127.5kg, 17x140kg, 8x150kg, 5x157.5kg
2. Single leg calf raise - 3x12 +25kg
3. ‎Leg curl - 4x12-15 65kg
4. Leg extension - 4x12-15 65kg

Shoulders:
1. DB lateral - 20x12kg, 15x14kg, 4x15 16kg
2. ‎DB reverse - 4x12 14kg
3. Plate front raise - 4x15-20 20kg
4. ‎Cable lateral - 3x12-15 4p
5. ‎Cable reverse fly - 3x15 2p
6. BB shrug - 20x60kg, 15x90kg, 12x100kg > 20x60kg

45 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Hit like 5800kcals again today (lol), love that greek yoghurt and granola combo too much.

Tightening up diet now though as of tomorrow, obviously not getting fat after 2 days with a few extra cals but they'll add up if I'm not careful.

Rest day tomorrow so lower kcals, will update tomorrow.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

101.2kg morning weight (full of food), 3rd pin of 375mg test and 200mg tren went in this morning, all for now.

Back pic after last back day, need to work lats alot this bulk.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BbJ48DQF72G/

Goals right here


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Do you struggle eating 5000+ kcals from clean foods? Anything over 3500kcals+ and I find I struggle without turning to some junk foods


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Do you struggle eating 5000+ kcals from clean foods? Anything over 3500kcals+ and I find I struggle without turning to some junk foods


 Why eat 5000cals clean?


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Cronus said:


> Do you struggle eating 5000+ kcals from clean foods? Anything over 3500kcals+ and I find I struggle without turning to some junk foods


 Not in the slightest, I typically really enjoy "clean foods" like oats, rice, sweet potato, chicken, lean mince etc. so its never a task. I also have a huge appetite.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Why eat 5000cals clean?


 Not much nutrients in a pop tart?

I feel I looking worse and perform worse on junk food too. All the preservatives etc.... just don't think I digest it well


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

AnabolicGyno said:


> Not in the slightest, I typically really enjoy "clean foods" like oats, rice, sweet potato, chicken, lean mince etc. so its never a task. I also have a huge appetite.


 Right on, might take your approach with cardio, maybe 30 mins daily to up my appetite.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Cronus said:


> Not much nutrients in a pop tart?
> 
> I feel I looking worse and perform worse on junk food too. All the preservatives etc.... just don't think I digest it well


 Yeah digestion takes a major hit for me when I eat a load of junk, simple foods digest so easily and less stress on the body usually equates to more growth.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Finishing up at approx. 2600kcaks 220/300/50

Excited to train tomorrow.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

AnabolicGyno said:


> Finishing up at approx. 2600kcaks 220/300/50
> 
> Excited to train tomorrow.


 How come you dropped calories so much?

What show you planing on?


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Cronus said:


> How come you dropped calories so much?
> 
> What show you planing on?


 Gonna use rest days as a safety net for fat gain for the first while until I have things dialled in.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

AnabolicGyno said:


> Gonna use rest days as a safety net for fat gain for the first while until I have things dialled in.


 Ah okay I do something similar and rotate my carbs as unfortunately I have mostly endomorph qualities. You still looking at doing a show this year.

Still deciding on my coach but planning for my 1st comp in May\June


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Cronus said:


> Ah okay I do something similar and rotate my carbs as unfortunately I have mostly endomorph qualities. You still looking at doing a show this year.
> 
> Still deciding on my coach but planning for my 1st comp in May\June


 Really not sure if I'll have the time to pack on the amount of size I want to and compete this year but definitely next year possibly the end of summer if there's a late show I can find.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

100.8kg this morning, taking a break from 863 this week going for more volume, strength shooting up quick and I've done it for like 3 weeks without deloading (2 full cycles).

Chest:
1. BB bench - 20x60kg, 6x87.5kg, 10,10,10,8x100kg, 12,10,8x90kg
2. Incline machine press - 15x30kg/side, 3x10-12 35kg/side
3. ‎Dips - 3x8-10 BW
4. Incline DB fly - 2x12-15 16kg, 2x15 12kg
5. Hi>Low cable fly - 3x15 6p

Bis:
1. Rope curl - 3x12 10p
2. ‎Single arm cable curl - 3x10 5p
3. DB hammer curl - 3x12 20kg
4. ‎Supinating curl - 3x12 12kg

Abs:
1. Hanging leg raise - 3xF
2. ‎Roman chair - 3xF

30 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

100.8kg this morning(pre s**t), can see the superdrol starting to take affect. Sleep is kinda poor recently, really don't think it's the tren, I'm just excited to wake up and get bits done the next day, will address the issue if it continues. Started using straps for heavy bent over rows.

Back:
1. Bent over row - 20x60kg, 15x90kg, 4x10-12 100kg
2. ‎DB row - 4x12 42kg
3. ‎Rope pullover - 4x15-20 10p
4. Neutral grip pulldown - 4x12 20p
5. V-grip row - 4x12 20p

Tricep:
1. Rope pushdown - 20x8p, 6x8-12 10p
2. Overhead rope extension - 3x8-12 8p
3. ‎Single arm reverse grip pushdown - 3x12 4p > 8x3p

30 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

99.8kg this morning, bumping kcals. Taking the next 2 leg days off and just hitting shoulders instead, got some pretty decent pain in upper/outer quad when squatting today so called it a quits and just hit hams then shoulders. After the week off leg training I'm gonna split the 2 leg days a week into a quad focus day and a hamstring/glute/calf focus day.

Legs:
1. Squat - 15x60kg, 12x100kg, 12x120kg, 5x140kg (pain!)
2. ‎Leg curl - 4x12-15 65kg
3. DB SLDL - 4x12-15 40kg

Shoulders:
1. Seated DB lateral - 20x12kg, 4x15 16kg
2. ‎DB reverse - 4x12 16kg
3. Plate front raise - 3x20 20kg
4. ‎Cable lateral - 3x15 4p
5. ‎Cable reverse fly - 3x12 3p
6. BB shrug - 20x60kg, 15x90kg, 3x12 100kg
7. ‎DB lateral - 30,15,15 rest/pause 12kg

30 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

What a physique!

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BbRuChZFlTU/


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

AnabolicGyno said:


> What a physique!
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BbRuChZFlTU/


 Maybe I'm being ignorant, who is he?


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Cronus said:


> Maybe I'm being ignorant, who is he?


 No clue, he popped up on my insta, luimarco shouted him out recently I think.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

100.6kg this morning.

s**t workout, pain in left pec tendon, deload next chest day.

Chest: 
1. BB bench - 20x60kg, 15x80kg, 12x90kg, 8,7x100kg, 20,9,6x60kg rest/pause 
2. Incline machine press - 15x30kg/side, 3x8-10 35kg/side 
3. ‎Dips - 3x10-12 BW
4. Incline DB fly - 3x15 16kg
5. Hi>Low cable fly - 3x15 6p

Bis: 
1. Cable curl - 15x8p, 12x10p, 10x11p, 7.5x12p
2. ‎Single arm cable curl - 3x10 5p
3. DB hammer curl - 3x12 20kg
4. ‎Supinating curl - 3x12 12kg

30 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Relaxed day of food today, maybe like 6k+ but I didn't track.

Pre:

120g oats, 20g whey, 20g PB, 2 bagels

Post:

120g oats, 20g whey, 3 bagels

Then through out the day:

Chicken, sweet potato, a brownie, sushi, thai green curry, wheetabix minis, whey protein, half a Ben and Jerrys, a whole carrot cake.

Probably do a loose day tomorrow too then have my normal cals Sunday then my low day Monday.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Back: 
1. Bent over row - 20x60kg, 15x90kg, 4x12 100kg
2. Single arm machine row - 15x40kg, 12x60kg, 10x70kg, 10x75kg
3. Neutral grip pulldown - 15x60kg, 3x12 70kg
4. V-grip row - 3x12 50kg, drop 8x40kg, drop 8x30kg
5. ‎Rope pullover - 3x15 10p, 21,14,12 rest/pause 7p

Tricep: 
1. Rope pushdown - 3x12 8p, 10x9p, 9x10p
2. Single arm overhead cable - 15x3p, 2x10 4p
3. ‎Single arm reverse grip pushdown - 3x12 4p
4. Overhead rope - 13,7,5 rest/pause 8p

Calves: 
Seated calf raise - 3x10-15 40kg, 23,12,10 rest/pause 20kg

Abs:
Roman chair - 5,5,5 3xF

30 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Ate too much dominoes last night, watery af today.

Legs: 
1. Seated calf raise - 4x15 40kg
2. ‎Single leg hamstring curl - 3x12 11p, 12x12p, 11x13p
3. ‎DB SLDL - 15,11,11,7x40kg
4. Seated ham curl - 20,12,10,8 rest/pause 40kg

Shoulder: 
1. DB Lateral - 20x12kg, 15x14kg, 4x15 16kg
2. ‎DB Reverse - 4x12 16kg
3. Plate front raise - 20,20,12x20kg
4. ‎Cable Lateral - 3x15 3p 
5. Lateral machine - 20,15,8 rest/pause 30kg
6. Reverse cable - 3x15 2p
7. BB Shrug - 20x60kg, 3x12 100kg

Abs: 
1. Hanging leg raise 3xF 
2. Cable crunch - 3x12 stack

30 mins cardio


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Its funny since I've stopped using eca during my cut, I feel I look fuller but also my cravings now are next to zero.

I swear the eca made it worse like literally everyday I just wanted some sweet sugary s**t, pizza etc...

Now off all stims I feel I could do days of no carbs and feel normal


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Ugh, feel fat af after this weekend, not going to weight myself in the morning and gonna do 45 mins fasted cardio.

Low kcal day tomorrow as its a rest day and may do another low kcal day Tuesday.

Gonna be hard seeing the conditioning go but it's gonna be worth it.

Definitely gonna stop the mega cheat meal carry on I don't even enjoy how I feel after it so why bother.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Yeah pec still strained, took it light, hopefully it heals up soon.

Chest: 
1. Incline BB bench - 3x15 50kg 
2. Incline press machine - 3x15 15kg/side 
3. ‎Dips - 3x12 BW

Shoulders: 
1. DB lateral - 20x12kg, 3x15 16kg, 15,10x18kg
2. ‎DB reverse - 4x12 16kg
3. ‎BB shrug - 20x60kg, 3x12 100kg

Bis: 
1. Cable curl - 15x9p, 12x10p, 10x11p, 9x12p
2. ‎Single arm cable curl - 3x10 5p
3. DB hammer curl - 3x12 20kg
4. ‎Supinating curl - 3x12 12kg

25 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Back:
1. Bent over row - 20x60kg, 4x12 100kg
2. Single arm machine row - 20x40kg/side, 3x12 55kg/side
3. Rope pullover - 20x10p, 3x12 12p
4. Neutral grip pulldown - 4x12-15 20p
5. Single arm cable row - 3x10 10p drop 6x8p

Tricep:
1. Rope pushdown - 3x12 10p, 9,8x11p
2. Single arm overhead cable - 3x10 3p
3. ‎Single arm reverse grip pushdown - 3x12 4p
4. Overhead rope - 12,8,6 rest/pause 8p

25 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

101.7kg.

Shoulder: 
1. DB Lateral - 20x14kg, 4x15 16kg
2. ‎DB Reverse - 4x15 14kg
3. Rope front raise - 4x15 8p
4. ‎Cable Lateral - 3x12 4p
5. Reverse cable - 3x12 3p
6. BB Shrug - 20x60kg, 3x12 100kg

Bicep: 
1. Cable curl - 15x9p, 12x10p, 10x11p, 9x12p
2. ‎Single arm cable curl - 3x10 5p
3. DB hammer curl - 3x12 20kg
4. ‎Supinating curl - 3x12 12kg

Abs: 
Roman chair - 3xF

25 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Took a rest day yesterday.

Back:
1. Bent over row - 20x60kg, 4x12 100kg
2. Wide grip pulldown- 15,12,10,8
3. V-grip row - 20,15,12,10
4. Rope pullover - 4x15
5. DB row - 3x12-15 30kg

Tricep:
1. Rope pushdown - 3x8-12
2. Overhead rope - 3x15
3. ‎Single arm reverse grip pushdown - 3x10
4. Single arm overhead DB- 12,7,5 no rest

No cardio, 25 mins tomorrow then 20 mins ED as of next week.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

No pain in quad today, will be trying squats again next leg day.

Shoulder: 
1. DB Lateral - 20x14kg, 4x15 16kg
2. ‎DB Reverse - 4x12 16kg
3. Rope front raise - 4x15 8p
4. ‎Cable Lateral - 3x12 4p
5. Reverse cable - 3x12 3p
6. BB Shrug - 20x60kg, 3x12 100kg

Legs: 
1. Leg extension - 3x12 55kg, 15x65kg, 13x75kg
2. Low & close LP - 30x200kg, 3x20 250kg 
3. ‎Calf press - 20,10,7 rest/pause 200kg
4. ‎Single leg extension - 15,12,6 no rest 35kg

Abs: 
Cable crunch 3xF

25 mins cardio


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

More pics pls


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

104.2kg this morning. Chest felt good today, didn't push it too hard but focused on MMC and TUT. Currently at about 4500kcals daily.

Chest:
1. Pec dec - 20x65kg, 3x15 85kg
2. ‎Incline press machine - 15x30kg/side, 3x10-12 35kg/side
3. ‎Incline BB bench - 20x50kg, 3x12 70kg
4. ‎Incline DB fly - 4x12 16kg
5. Hi>Low cable fly - 4x15 6p

Bicep:
1. Cable curl -15x8p, 3x10-12 11p
2. Single arm cable curl - 3x10 5p
3. DB hammer curl - 3x12 20kg
4. DB supinating curl - 3x12 12kg

20 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Deltz123 said:


> More pics pls


 I think I look pretty much the same tbh, just holding more subQ water due to high carbs. In a few weeks I'll post some.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Decided I'm gonna drop the sdrol, it's giving me gyno even on 120mg ralox a day, just some small tenderness beneath nips, it'll be gone in a week or two after I drop it, happened last time too.

Not gonna use sdrol again, wasn't very impressed, think I'll stick with Winstrol and Anadrol as my orals of choice from now on.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

105.1kg

Back:
1. Bent over row - 2x12 100kg, 2x10 110kg, 10x100kg drop 12x60kg
2. Machine row - 15x40kg, 12x50kg, 12x55kg, 8x65kg drop 14x40kg
3. Rope pullover - 4x15 12p
4. Neutral grip pulldown - 4x12-15 20p
5. Single arm cable row - 3x12 8p
6. ‎Rope pullover - 16,10,7 rest/pause 10p

Tricep:
1. Rope pushdown - 3x12 10p MTUT, 10x11p, 7x12p
2. Single arm overhead cable - 3x15 3p
3. ‎Single arm reverse grip pushdown - 3x10-12 4p
4. Overhead rope - 17,7,5 rest/pause 8p

20 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

105.4kg

Enjoyed not doing squats first definitely, felt my quads were hit better doing extensions first then going lighter on squats.

Shoulder:
1. DB Lateral - 4x15/15 16kg/10kg
2. ‎DB Reverse - 4x15/15 14kg/10kg
3. BB shrug - 4x12 100kg
4. ‎Plate front raise - 30,12,8 rest/pause 20kg
5. Cable lateral - 2x20 3p
6. Reverse cable fly - 2x20 2p

Legs:
1. Leg extension - 3x12 55kg MTUT, 20x75kg. 15x85kg
2. ‎BB squat - 20x60kg, 15x80kg, 12x100kg, 8x120kg
3. Low & close LP - 3x15-20 150kg (slow negative, no lockout)
4. ‎Calf press - 3x15 150kg
5. Single leg extension - 3x12-15 35kg

20 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

No weigh-in

Chest:
1. Pec dec - 3x20 65kg
2. Incline BB bench - 20x60kg, 15x80kg, 10,9x90kg, 6x100kg
3. Incline press machine - 4x12-15 30kg/side 
4. ‎Dips - 3x10-12 BW
5. Hi>Low cable fly - 20x6p, 15x7p, 12x8p drop 12x6p
6. Low>Hi - 3x12-15 4p

Bicep:
1. Cable curl - 15x8p, 3x10 11p
2. Single arm cable curl - 3x10 5p
3. DB hammer curl - 3x12 20kg
4. DB supinating curl - 3x12 12kg

Abs: 
Hanging leg raise - 4xF

20 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

105.3kg

Back: 
1. Bent over row - 4x15 100kg
2. V-grip pullover - 4x15 14p
3. Underhand pulldown - 4x15 20p
4. V-grip row - 4x15 20p
5. Neutral grip pulldown - 4x15 20p
6. ‎Rope pullover - 23,11,9 rest/pause 8p

Tricep: 
1. Rope pushdown - 3x12 10p MTUT, 10x11p, 9x12p
2. Overhead v-grip - 15x12p, 15x14p, 12x16p, 10x18p
3. ‎Single arm reverse grip pushdown - 15,12,8x3p no rest 
4. Single arm overhead DB - 3x12 10kg

no cardio but hella walking around today


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

5 cinnamon raisin bagels and half a jar of meridian pre- bed. Bulk harder than me.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

105.8kg, only a 0.5kg even after filling myself with granola and bagels. Food going up.

Legs:
1. Leg curl - 3x12 65kg MTUT, 15x85kg, 12x95kg
2. SLDL - 4x10-12 50kg DBs
3. High & wide LP - 4x20 200kg
4. Calve press - 22,15,8 rest/pause 200kg
5. Single leg curl - 11x25kg, 2x15 15kg

Shoulders:
1. Seated DB laterals - 4x15/10-15 16kg/10kg
2. DB reverse (bench) - 4x15 10kg
3. Rope front raise - 3x12 10p, drop 12x6p
4. ‎Cable lateral - 3x15 4p
5. Cable reverse - 3x15 3p
6. ‎Cable upright row - 3x15 12p, drop 12x8p

Abs:
Hanging leg raise - 4xF

20 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

105.9kg

Rest day today


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

104.9kg

Chest:
1. Pec dec - 3x20 65kg
2. Incline BB bench - 20x60kg, 15x80kg, 12x90kg, 10,7x100kg
3. Incline press machine - 4x10-12 35kg/side
4. Hi>Low cable fly - 4x15 7p
5. ‎Dips - 3xF BW
6. ‎Pec Dec - 15,12,8 drop 12,9,6 65kg,55kg rest/pause

Bicep:
1. Rope curl - 3x15 10p
2. Single arm cable curl - 3x10 5p
3. DB hammer curl - 3x12 20kg
4. DB supinating curl - 3x12 12kg

Abs:
Hanging leg raise - 3xF

15 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

104.1kg this morning (lol)

Got bloods back today surprisingly good.

Platelets a bit high 479, reference range being 150-450 but I've read the upper range is 500 in some clinics so I'm not worried. ALT was 89, reference range being 0-45, this was 3 days after stopping superdrol and I drank a lot the night before for a college night. Getting checked again in 4 weeks. Started 75mg aspirin daily just to be in the safe side and still running NAC 1200-1800mg daily.

Back: 
1. Bent over row - 20x60kg, 15x100kg, 12x110kg, 8x120kg, 3x10 100kg
2. Landmine row - 20x60kg, 3x10-12 75kg
3. V-grip pullover - 4x15 14p
4. Neutral grip pulldown - 4x12-15 20p
5. Underhand grip pulldown/high row - 4x12-15 20p
6. ‎Rope pullover - 4x15-20 10p

Tricep: 
1. Rope pushdown - 3x12 10p MTUT, 10x11p, 7x12p
2. Single arm reverse grip pushdown - 3x12 4p
3. 2 hand overhead DB - 3x15-20 30kg
4. DB kickback - 3x15 6kg

15 mind cardio.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

104kg this morning with a large americano in me and pre poo and after a genuine 6000kcal day yesterday, metabolism is in overdrive. Just gonna keep shoveling in as much high quality clean food as possible with the odd treat when I feel like it.

Legs: 
1. Leg extension - 6x15 85kg
2. Low & close LP - 4x20 250kg, drop 15x150kg, drop 15x100kg
3. ‎Calf press - 3x12 250kg
4. Single leg extension - 3x10-15 35kg
5. BW Lunges - 3 lengths

Shoulders: 
1. Seated DB laterals - 2x20 16kg, 2x12 18kg
2. DB reverse (bench supported) - 4x15 12kg
3. Rope front raise - 3x15 8p, drop 15x6p
4. ‎Cable lateral - 3x15 4p
5. Cable reverse - 3x15 3p
6. DB shrug - 4x12-15 40kg

15 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Chest:
1. Pec dec - 3x20 65kg
2. Incline BB bench - 10x60kg, 10x80kg, 10x90kg, 10,7x100kg, drop 5x60kg (3:1:0)
3. Incline press machine - 4x10-12 35kg/side
4. Hi>Low cable fly - 4x15 7p
5. Low>Hi cable fly - 2x20 4p
6. ‎Pec Dec - 2x20 45kg

Bicep:
1. EZ bar curl - 15x10kg/side, 4x10 15kg/side
2. DB hammer curl - 4x12 20kg
3. Rope curl - 3x20 10p, drop 10x8p, drop 7x6p

Abs:
Roman chair - 3xF

Pushed for time, no cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

103.4kg this morning, body fighting back I guess.

Back:
1. Bent over row - 15x100kg, 4x10-12 110kg
2. ‎DB row - 4x10-12 50kg
3. Rope pullover - 4x12-15 12p
4. V-grip pulldown - 4x12-15 20p
5. Wide grip pulldown - 4x12-15
6. Wide grip pullover - 3x15-20 10p

Tricep:
1. Rope pushdown - 3x12 10p MTUT, 10x11p, 10x12p
2. Incline DB skullcrusher - 3x10-12 14kg
3. Overhead rope - 3x10-12 10p
4. Single arm reverse grip pushdown - 3x10-12 3p

15 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

103.6kg

Shoulders: 
1. Machine press - 15x45kg, 12x55kg, 3x10 65kg
2. ‎Seated DB laterals - 15x16kg, 3x12 18kg
3. ‎DB reverse fly (bench supported) - 2x15 12kg, 2x12 14kg 
4. ‎Rope upright row - 4x12 12p
5. Cable lateral - 3x12 4p
6. Cable reverse fly - 3x12 3p

Legs: 
1. Seated hamstring curl - 3x12 65kg MTUT, 15x85kg, 12x95kg
2. ‎SLDL - 4x12 50kg
3. ‎High & wide LP - 20x150kg, 3x20 200kg
4. Calve press - 3x15 200kg
5. ‎Single leg curl - 3x12 35kg

15 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

104.1kg

Chest:
1. Pec dec - 3x20 65kg
2. Incline BB bench - 3x8,6 100kg
3. Incline press machine - 4x8-12 35kg/side
4. Hi>Low cable fly - 4x15 7p
5. Low>Hi cable fly - 3x15-20 4p
6. ‎Pec Dec - 19,9,7 rest/pause 55kg

Bicep:
1. EZ bar curl - 15x10kg/side, 4x10 15kg/side
2. DB hammer curl - 4x12 20kg
3. DB supinating curl - 4x12 12kg

15 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

104.1kg

Back:
1. Bent over row - 15x100kg, 4x10-12 110kg
2. ‎DB row - 4x10-12 50kg
3. V-grip pullover - 4x12-15 15p
4. Machine lat pulldown - 4x12-15 65kg
5. Neutral grip pulldown - 4x10-12 20p
6. Rope pullover - 4x12-15 12p

Tricep:
1. V-grip pushdown - 4x8-10 18p
2. Incline DB skullcrusher - 4x12 14kg
3. Double hand overhead DB - 3x12-15 34kg, drop 15x20kg

15 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

103.6kg

Legs:
1. Leg curl - 3x12 65kg MTUT, 20x85kg, 15x95kg
2. SLDL - 4x10-12 50kg DBs
3. High & wide LP (pin) - 4x20 115kg
4. Rope pull through - 4x12 12p
5. Abductors - 2x20 75kg
6. ‎Adductors - 2x20 75kg

Shoulders:
1. Seated DB laterals - 2x15 16kg, 2x12 18kg
2. DB reverse (bench) - 2x15 12kg, 2x15 14kg
3. ‎Plate front raise - 4x15 20kg
4. Rope upright row - 4x12 14p
5. ‎Cable lateral - 20,12x4p no rest

No cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

104.9kg

Chest:

1. Pec dec - 3x20 65kg

2. Incline BB bench - 3x8 100kg, 3x12 80kg

3. Incline press machine - 2x12 35kg/side, 2x10 40kg/side

4. Hi>Low cable fly - 3x15 7p

5. Low>Hi cable fly - 3x15 4p

6. Incline DB hex press - 3x15 14kg

Bicep:

1. EZ bar curl - 4x10 15kg/side

2. DB hammer curl - 4x12 20kg

3. DB supinating curl - 4x12 12kg

No cardio.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Week of exams coming up so it'll be a few days off the gym, be back soon.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BcZ8fp4l-OW


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

AnabolicGyno said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BcZ8fp4l-OW/


 Lads aesthetic as fvck, :thumbup1:


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Lads aesthetic as fvck, :thumbup1:


 Ridiculous physique, wonder how tall he is


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BccgcbXFsUi/


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

106.3kg

Legs:

1. Leg extension - 6x15 85kg

2. Low & close - 4x20 200kg

3. Calf press - 4x12-15 200kg

Shoulders:

1. Seated DB laterals - 4x15-20 16kg

2. DB reverse (bench supported) - 4x12 14kg

3. Rope upright row - 3x20 10p

4. ‎Cable lateral - 3x15 4p

5. Cable reverse - 3x15 3p

6. Plate front raise - 3x20 20kg


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

105.6kg

Chest:

1. Pec dec - 3x20 65kg

2. Incline BB bench - 6x10 90kg

3. Incline press machine - 4x12 35kg/side

4. Hi>Low cable fly - 4x15 7p

5. Low>Hi cable fly - 4x15 4p

Bicep:

1. Single arm cable curl - 4x10 5p

2. DB hammer curl - 4x12 20kg

3. DB supinating curl - 4x12 12kg


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

105.6kg

Back:

1. Rope pullover - 3x20 10p

2. Bent over row - 6x12 100kg

3. ‎DB row - 4x10-12 50kg

4. V-grip pullover - 4x12-15 15p

5. Machine lat pulldown - 4x12 65kg

6. Neutral grip pulldown - 4x12 20p

Tricep:

1. Rope pushdown - 4x12 10p

2. Incline DB skullcrusher - 4x12 14kg

3. Single arm reverse grip - 2x15 4p

4. Double hand overhead DB - 2x20 30kg


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

How does it goes?


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Deltz123 said:


> How does it goes?


 It does go good


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

15/12/2017

107.2kg

Shoulders:

1. DB laterals - 2x20 16kg, 2x15 18kg

2. DB reverse (bench) - 4x15 14kg

3. Rope upright row - 4x12 14p

4. Rope front raise - 3x20 8p

5. Cable lateral - 3x15 4p

6. Cable reverse - 3x15 3p

7. DB shrug - 3x20 30kg

Abs:

Roman chair - 3xF

Legs:

1. Leg extensions - 6x15 85kg, drop 2xF 55kg

2. Rope pull through - 4x12 15p

3. Low & close LP (pin loaded) - 4x20 115kg

4. Single leg extensions - 3x15 35kg


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Arms:

1. Rope pushdown - 4x12 10p

2. Cable curl - 4x12 10p

3. Incline skullcrusher - 4x12 15kg

4. Hammer curl - 4x12 20kg

5. Single arm reverse grip - 3x15-20 4p

6. Single arm preacher - 3x12-15 55kg


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

18/12/2017

Shoulders:

1. DB laterals - 4x15 17.5kg

2. DB reverse (bench) - 4x15 15kg

3. Rope upright row - 3x20 24.5kg

4. Rope front raise - 3x20 12.5kg

5. Cable lateral - 3x15 7.5kg

6. Reverse pec dec - 3x15 40kg

19/12/2017

Chest:

1. Incline smith machine - 6x12 90kg

2. Incline press machine - 20,15,12,6 w/30,40,50,60kg

3. Decline press machine - 4x12 50kg

4. High>Low cable flies - 4x15 27kg

5. Low>High cable flies - 4x15 18kg

Bis:

1. EZ bar curl - 4x15 30kg

2. DB hammer - 4x12 20kg

3. Single arm preacher - 4x12-15 55kg

Abs:

Roman chair 3xF


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

20/12/2017

Back:

1. Rope pullover - 3x20 10p

2. Bent over row - 3x12 100kg, 3x8 120kg

3. ‎DB row - 4x10-12 50kg

4. V-grip pullover - 4x12-15 15p

5. Machine lat pulldown - 4x12 65kg

6. Neutral grip pulldown - 4x12 20p

Tricep:

1. Rope pushdown - 4x12 10p

2. Double hand overhead DB - 4x12 36kg

3. Incline DB skullcrusher - 4x15 12kg

Shoulders:

DB laterals - 3x20 10kg

30 mins cardio

22/12/2017

Shoulders:

1. DB laterals - 20x16kg, 15x18,20,22kg

2. DB reverse (bench) - 4x15 14kg

3. Plate loaded press - 20x40kg, 15x50,60kg, 12x50,40kg

4. BB shrug - 3x15 100kg

5. Machine laterals - 3x15 50kg

6. Reverse pec dec - 3x15 39kg


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Great physique!!


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

sjacks said:


> Great physique!!


 Appreciate the compliment man!


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Log will resume 2nd Jan, trip away tomorrow then back for New Years


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Feeling horrendous with myself after the Christmas break, gyms around me take the piss around this time and I havent lifted or eaten properly since the 23rd.

I don't feel comfortable going into a cruise feeling fat, so I think I'm gonna cut for the last 6 weeks of this blast so I can cruise properly in a good state of mind.

Definitely feel I've added some tissue, 10 weeks of very good training and eating in my opinion anyways so there's definitely something to show for it.

Stack is gonna change to 125/400 test/tren and 50mg winny daily. Gonna order clen and t3 and push for the leanest I've ever been then maintain for my cruise.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

50mg winstrol and 50mg anadrol took

Chest:

1. Incline Smith - 6x12 90kg

2. Incline press - 4x8-10 50kg

3. Hi>Low cable fly - 4x15 7p

4. Low>Hi cable fly - 2x20 4p

5. Pec dec - 2x12/F 52/39kg

Shoulders:

1. Reverse pec dec - 4x15 39kg

2. DB laterals - 4x15 15kg

Biceps:

1. Machine preacher - 3x10 52kg

2. Single arm cable - 3x10 5p

3. DB hammer - 3x15 15kg

Abs:

Roman chair 3xF

45 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Double sesh today

Legs:

1. Leg extensions - 4x15 85kg

2. Leg curl - 4x15 85kg

3. Leg press (pin loaded) - 3x20 115kg

45 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Back:

1. Bent over row - 4x12 100kg

2. ‎DB row - 4x10-12 50kg

3. V-grip pullover - 4x12-15 15p

4. Machine lat pulldown - 4x10-12 65kg

5. Neutral grip pulldown - 4x10-12 20p

6. Rope pullover - 3x12-15 10p

Tricep:

1. Rope pushdown - 3x10 10p

2. Single arm reverse grip - 3x15 4p

3. Incline DB skullcrusher - 3x10 14kg

Abs:

Roman chair - 3xF

45 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Shoulders:

1. DB laterals - 4x15 16kg

2. DB reverse (bench) - 4x15 14kg

3. Plate front raise - 3x20 20kg

4. Rope upright row - 3x20 8p

5. Cable lateral - 3x15 4p

6. Cable reverse - 3x12 3p

Legs:

1. Leg extensions - 4x15 85kg

2. Leg curl - 4x15 85kg

3. Close stance LP - 4x20 200kg

4. Calve press - 4x12 200kg

5. SLDL - 3x8 50kg

Abs:

Cable crunch - 3x15 15p

2x45 mins cardio


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Just come back from holiday. How things been progressing.

Are you training twice a day? Must be on a hefty amount of calories now


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

That pic of the dude is in dam amazing shape. Inspiration right there


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Chest:

1. Pec dec - 3x20 65kg

2. Incline BB bench - 4x12 80kg

3. Incline press machine - 4x10-12 35kg/side

4. Hi>Low cable fly - 4x15 7p

5. Low>Hi cable fly - 4x15 4p

Bicep:

1. Single arm cable curl - 4x10 5p

2. DB hammer curl - 4x12 20kg

3. DB supinating curl - 2x12/F 12/8kg

Shoulders:

DB laterals SS DB reverse flies - 2x20/15 12kg

2x45 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Cronus said:


> Just come back from holiday. How things been progressing.
> 
> Are you training twice a day? Must be on a hefty amount of calories now


 Strength hasn't been affected by the down time, but I've lost fullness and have out in some fat and water. Last 6 weeks of the cycle are gonna be a cut then I'm gonna maintain through my cruise. First weigh in coming Monday.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

AnabolicGyno said:


> Strength hasn't been affected by the down time, but I've lost fullness and have out in some fat and water. Last 6 weeks of the cycle are gonna be a cut then I'm gonna maintain through my cruise. First weigh in coming Monday.


 Yeah man I've been travelling and then had some surgery so had fair bit of down time and obviously the muscle and strength loss is apparent now. Funny because I worked so hard and probs looked my best ever towards end of last year.

It all comes back extremely quick though, I think a short mini cut like you are doing and you'll be very happy at the end of this cycle.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Back:

1. Rope pullover - 3x20 10p

2. Bent over row - 2x12 100kg, 2x10 110kg

3. ‎DB row - 4x10-12 50kg

4. V-grip pullover - 4x12-15 15p

5. Machine lat pulldown - 4x10-12 65kg

6. Neutral grip pulldown - 4x12 20p

Tricep:

1. Rope pushdown - 4x12 10p

2. Single arm reverse grip - 3x15 4p

3. Incline DB skullcrusher- 3x12 12kg

4. Single arm overhead DB - 2x20 10kg

2x45 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Shoulders:

1. DB laterals - 2x15 16kg, 2x12 18kg, 2x20 12kg

2. DB reverse (bench) - 4x15 14kg

3. Rope front raise - 3x12 10p

4. Rope upright row - 3x15 10p

5. Cable lateral - 3x15 4p

6. Cable reverse - 3x12 3p

7. Plate front raise - 3x15 20kg

8. DB shrug - 3x20 30kg

Abs:

Cable crunch 3x15 15p

45 minus cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Chest:

1. Incline Smith - 4x10 100kg

2. Incline press - 4x10 50kg

3. Decline press 4x12 50kg

4. Hi>Low cable fly - 4x15 7p

5. Low>Hi cable fly - 4x15 4p, drop F, drop F

Biceps:

1. EZ bar curl - 4x10 35kg

2. DB hammer curl - 4x12 20kg

3. Single arm machine preacher - 3xF, 2xF

2x45 mins cardio


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Dam dude some solid numbers your pushing there. Is that BB or DB? Either way impressive!


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Cronus said:


> Dam dude some solid numbers your pushing there. Is that BB or DB? Either way impressive!


 The incline and decline presses are machine, it's 50kg a side. Prefer machines when they're available, I feel I can go heavier and avoid injuries.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Won't have a scale available until tomorrow morning that's why no weigh ins as of yet.

Training at a different gym today and had to take advantage of the leg machines.

Legs:

1. Leg extension - 20,15,12,12,10

2. Seated leg curl - 20,15,12,12,10

3. Calf press - 20,15,15,12,10

4. Hack squat - 15,15,12,12,10

5. Lying leg curl - 4x15

6. Leg press - 4x15

7. Single leg extension - 3x15

8. SLDL - 3x15

Shoulders:

1. DB laterals - 4x20 15kg

2. DB reverse - 4x20 12.5kg

3. Smith shrug - 4x20

4. Cable lateral SS facepull - 2x20/20

2x45 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

99.3kg this morning.

Back:

1. Rope pullover - 3x20 10p

2. Bent over row - 15x100kg, 12x110kg, 10x120kg, 7x130kg

3. ‎DB row - 4x10-12 50kg

4. V-grip pullover - 4x12-15 15p

5. V-grip row - 4x10-12 20p

6. Neutral grip pulldown - 4x10 20p

Tricep:

1. Rope pushdown - 20x10p, 15x11p, 10x12p, drop F, drop F

2. Double underhand push down - 3x12 6p

3. DB skullcrusher SS DB overhead - 3x15/15 10/20kg

4. DB kickback - 3x10 6kg

2x45 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

98.3kg

Shoulders:

1. DB laterals - 4x12 18kg, Fx10kg

2. DB reverse (bench) - 4x15 14kg

3. BB shrug - 20x70kg, 3x12 100kg

4. Rope front raise - 4x15 8p

5. Cable lateral - 4x15 4p

6. Facepull - 4x15 8p

Abs:

1. Cable crunch - 3x15 15p

2. Hanging leg raise - 3x12

2x45 mins cardio


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

5kg solid from the start of cycle, sounds like things going well. You still using same training split?


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Cronus said:


> 5kg solid from the start of cycle, sounds like things going well. You still using same training split?


 Im cutting now man, but yeah definitely feel I have put on some tissue. Yup same routine from the start.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

98.2kg

Chest:

1. Pec dec - 3x20 65kg

2. Incline BB bench - 4x10 90kg, 2x15 70kg

3. Incline press machine - 3x6-8 40kg, 10x30kg drop 8x20kg

4. Hi>Low cable fly - 4x15 7p

5. Low>Hi cable fly - 4x15 4p

Bicep:

1. Single arm cable curl - 2x10 5p, 2x8 6p

2. DB hammer curl - 4x8 22kg

3. DB supinating curl - 4x12 12kg

2x45 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

98.3kg

Back:

1. Rope pullover - 3x20 10p

2. Bent over row - 4x8 120kg

3. ‎DB row - 4x10-12 50kg

4. V-grip pullover - 4x12-15 15p

5. Neutral grip pulldown - 4x12 20p

6. Low rope row - 3x15 8p

7. Rope pullover - 30 reps rest/pause 8p

Tricep:

1. Rope pushdown - 4x10 12p

2. DB overhead - 15x36kg, 12x38kg, 10x40kg, 20x20kg

3. Incline DB skullcrusher - 4x8-10 14kg

4. 2 handle reverse grip - 2x12 5p, 12x4p drop 12x3p

Abs:

Hanging leg raise 3x15

2x45 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

97.0kg

Today will most likely be a double sesh will update with second round later.

Trained fasted and going for burgers and fries in between sessions.

Shoulders:

1. DB laterals - 4x12 18kg

2. DB reverse (bench) - 4x12 16kg

3. Rope front raise SS rope upright row - 3x15/15 8p

4. Cable lateral - 4x15 4p

5. Facepull - 4x15 8p

6. DB shrug - 4x15 40kg

45 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Round 2 today

Legs:

1. Single leg curl - 3x10 35kg, drop 10x25kg, drop 10x15kg

2. Leg extensions - 15x85kg, 12x95kg, 3x10 105kg

3. Seated leg curl - 3x12 85kg

4. Close stance leg press - 3x30 140kg

5. Calf press - 3x20 140kg

6. Adductors - 2x20 75kg

7. Single leg extension - 3x15 35kg

Abs:

Roman chair - 3 sets

45 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Rest day today, no cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Unplanned rest day yesterday, double sesh today.

Arms:

1. Rope pushdown - 15x10p, 12x11p, 12x12p, 10x13p, 30 reps rest/pause 10p

2. EZ bar curl - 4x12 30kg

3a. DB overhead- 4x10 40kg

3b. DB hammer curl - 4x8 22kg

1. Double reverse grip pushdown - 3x15 6p

2. DB supination curl - 3x15 10kg

45 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Round 2

Chest:

1. Pec dec - 3x20 65kg

2. Incline BB bench - 2x10 90kg, 2x8 100kg

3. Incline press machine - 4x8-10 40kg

4. Hi>Low cable fly - 4x15 7p

5. Low>Hi cable fly - 4x15 4p

Abs:

Hanging leg raise - 3 sets

45 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Rushed shoulder workout and no cardio today, properly back in track Saturday.

Shoulders:

1. DB laterals - 4x12 18kg

2. DB reverse - 4x12 16kg

3. DB shrug - 4x12 40kg

4. Plate front raise - 3x20 20kg


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

AM Arms:

1. Machine preacher - 20,15,15,12,10

2. Rope pushdown - 20,15,12,10,8

3. Straight bar curl SS reverse grip curl 3x12/12

4. DB skullcrusher - 3x15 12.5kg

5. DB hammer curl - 3x12 20kg

6. DB overhead - 3x15 35kg

1hr cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

PM Back & Shoulders:

1. Lat pulldown - 20,15,12,10,6

2. Cable row - 4x10

3. Bent over row - 2x8 100kg, 2x12 80kg

4. Supinating pulldown - 4x12

5. Reverse flys - 3x12 12.5kg

6. DB laterals - 3x12/12 12.5kg/10kg

7. Rope pullover - 3x15

8. Cable lateral - 3x15

9. Hanging leg raise - 3x15

1hr cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Adding in 300mg Mast E for the last 6 weeks just cus I have it there, taking a break from winstrol for 2 weeks.

AM

Shoulders:

1. DB laterals - 4x12 18kg

2. DB reverse (bench) - 4x12 16kg

3. Rope upright row - 4x15 8p

4. Rope front raise - 4x15 8p

5. Cable lateral - 3x15 4p

6. Facepull - 3x15 8p

1hr cardio

PM

Legs:

1. Single leg curl - 4x10 35kg

2. Leg extensions - 4x10 105kg

3. Seated leg curl - 4x12 85kg

4. Close stance leg press - 4x20 200kg

5. Calf press - 4x12 200kg

6. Single leg extension - 3x15 35kg

1hr cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

100.4kg

Chest:

1. Pec dec - 3x20 65kg

2. Incline press machine - 6x6-8 50kg

3. Dips - 20xBW, 3x8-12 15kg

4. Incline DB fly - 4x12 16kg

5. Hi>Low cable fly - 4x15 7p

6. Low>Hi cable fly - 4x15 4p

Bicep:

1. Single arm cable curl - 4x8 6p

2. DB hammer curl - 4x8 22kg

3. DB supinated curl - 12,6,6 single arm, no rest

2x45 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

98.0kg

Back:

1. Rope pullover - 3x20 10p

2. Bent over row - 4x8 120kg

3. ‎DB row - 4x10 50kg

4. V-grip pullover - 4x12 15p

5. Supinating pulldown - 4x12 20p

6. Low rope row - 2x15/15 10/6p

Tricep:

1. Rope pushdown - 3x12 10p SQUEEZE!

2. DB overhead - 3x10 40kg

3. Incline DB skullcrusher - 3x12-15 12kg

4. DB kickback - 3x15 6kg

2x45 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

98.3kg

Shoulders:

1. DB laterals - 4x12 18kg

2. DB reverse (bench) - 4x12 16kg

3. Rope front raise - 4x12 10p

4. Cable lateral - 4x15 4p

5. Cable reverse - 4x15 3p

6. DB shrug - 4x12 40kg

Abs:

Hanging leg raise - 3x15

2x45 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

97.6kg

Chest:

1. Pec dec - 3x20 65kg

2. Incline BB bench - 8,8,6,5 100kg

3. Incline press machine - 8,7,6,5 40kg

4. Incline DB fly - 4x10-12 16kg

5. Hi>Low cable fly - 2x15 6p (single arm)

6. Low>Hi cable fly - 2x15 3p (single arm)

Bicep:

1. Single arm cable curl - 4x8 6p

2. Rope curl - 4x15 10p

3. DB hammer curl - 4x8 22.5kg

1hr + 30mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Shoulders:

1. DB laterals - 4x12 17.5kg

2. DB reverse - 4x15 15kg

3. Smith shrug - 4x10-12 100kg

4. Cable lateral - 4x15 4p

5. Rope front raise - 4x15 6p

6. Reverse pec dec - 4x15 40kg

1hr cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Back:

1. Bent over row - 4x8 120kg

2. Lat pulldown - 12,8,8,8 80kg

3. V-grip row - 4x10 80kg

4. Supinating pulldown - 4x15 20kg

5. Rope pullover - 4x15 21kg

Tricep:

1. Rope pushdown - 3x15 21kg

2. DB skullcrusher - 3x12-15 12.5kg

3. Reverse grip pushdown SS bar pushdown - 3x15/15 15kg

45 mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Legs:

1. Calf press - 6x20 105kg

2. Single leg curl - 4x10 33kg

3. Leg extension - 4x12 89kg

4. Hack squat - 4x12 100kg

5. Lying leg curl - 4x12 60kg

6. Leg press - 4x20 200kg

7. Adductors & Abductors - 2x20

Shoulders:

1. DB laterals - 4x15/15 15/7.5kg

2. DB reverse - 4x15/15 12.5/5kg

3. Cable lateral - 2x15 4p, 2x12 5p

4. Reverse pec dec - 4x12 54kg

5. Smith shrug - 3x30 60kg

1hr + 30mins cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Rest day today

Ate like an idiot the weekend

1hr cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Chest:

1. Dips - 2x15 BW

2. Incline BB bench - 4x7 100kg

3. Incline press machine - 4x8 40kg

4. Hi>Low cable fly - 4x15 7p

5. Low>Hi cable fly - 4x15 4p

Bicep:

1. Single arm cable curl - 3x10 6p

2. Rope curl - 3x12 12p

3. DB hammer curl - 3x10 22.5kg

Abs:

1. Cable crunch - 3x15 15p

2. Hanging leg raise - 3xF

2x1hr cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Back:

1. Bent over row - 4x8 120kg

2. DB row - 4x10 50kg

3. V-grip pullover - 4x12 15p

4. 2 handle pulldown - 4x12 20p

5. Single arm cable row - 4x12 8p

6. Rope pullover - 3x12 10p, drop 8x8p, drop 8x6p

Tricep:

1. Rope pushdown - 12x10p, 10x11p, 10x12p

2. DB skullcrusher - 3x12 14kg

3. Reverse grip pushdown SS bar pushdown - 3x12-15 10p

2x1hr cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Shoulders:

1. DB laterals - 4x12 18kg

2. DB reverse - 4x12 16kg

3. Rope upright row - 4x12 12p

4. Cable lateral - 4x15 4p

5. Facepull - 4x15 8p

6. Plate front raise 3x20 20kg

7. DB shrug - 3x20 30kg

Abs:

Hanging leg raise - 3xF

1hr cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Arms:

1. Single arm cable curl - 4x10 6p

2. Rope pushdown - 4x10 12p

3. Rope curl - 3x12 12p

4. DB skullcrusher - 3x12 14kg

5. DB hammer curl - 3x10 22.5kg

6. Reverse grip pushdown SS bar pushdown - 3x12-15 10p

1hr cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Chest:

1. Pec dec - 3x20 65kg

2. Flat BB bench - 10x90kg, 8x100kg, 8x105kg, 8x110kg, 6x115kg, 1x120kg

3. Incline DB - 12,7x30kg, 7x25kg

4. Incline press machine - 3x10-12 15kg

5. Hi>Low cable fly - 15x6p, 12x7p, 12x8p

6. Low>Hi cable fly - 3x15 4p

Shoulders:

1. Cable laterals - 3x15 4p

2. Facepull - 3x15 8p

Abs:

Cable crunch - 3x12 20p

2x1hr cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Back:

1. Bent over row - 4x8 120kg

2. DB row - 4x10 50kg

3. V-grip pullover - 4x12 16p

4. 2 handle pulldown - 4x12 20p

5. Low cable row - 4x12-15 12p

6. Rope pullover SS facepull - 4x12/12 10p

Tricep:

1. V-grip pushdown - 3x10 15p

2. Single arm reverse grip - 3x15 3p

3. DB skullcrusher- 3x12-15 12kg

2x1hr cardio


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

How are things looking?


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Deltz123 said:


> How are things looking?


 Approaching the leaness I had pre bulk entering 4 weeks left so I should definitely surpass my conditioning from last time, pics when I'm impressed


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Rest day, no cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Chest:

1. Pec dec - 3x20 65kg

2. Flat BB bench - 4x6 110kg (2640)

3. Incline press machine - 4x10-12 35kg

4. Decline cable fly - 4x12 24.5kg

5. Incline DB fly - 4x12 12kg

Bicep:

1. Cable curl - 3x10 12p

2. Rope curl - 3x20 8p

3. DB hammer curl - 3x10 22.5kg

Abs:

1. Cable crunch - 3x12 20p

2. Hanging leg raise - 3xF

2x1hr cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Back:

1. Bent over row - 4x12 100kg (4800)

2. DB row - 4x10 50kg

3. V-grip pullover - 4x12 15p

4. 2 handle pulldown - 4x10 20p

5. Rope pullover SS facepull - 4x15/15 8p

Tricep:

1. Rope pushdown - 3x15 10p

2. Single arm reverse grip - 3x12 4p

3. DB skullcrusher - 3x12-15 12kg

1hr cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Morning weight 96.7kg after no carbs Monday and 50g Tuesday and Wednesday.

Running 80mcg Clen and 50mcg T3 so I've most definitely put on some decent size.

Shoulders:

1. DB laterals - 4x15 16kg

2. DB reverse - 4x12 16kg

3. Rope front raise SS cable upright row - 3x12-15 8p

4. Cable lateral - 3x15 4p

5. Facepull - 3x15 8p

Abs:

Roman chair - 3xF

2x1hr cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Arms:

1. Rope pushdown - 15x10p, 12x11p, 10x12p

2. Cable curl - 15x10p, 12x11p, 10x12p

3. DB skullcrusher - 3x15 14kg

4. DB hammer curl - 3x10 22kg

5. Single arm reverse grip - 3x15 4p

6. Rope curl - 3x15 10p

1hr cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Legs:

1. Calf press - 6x15-20 105kg

2. Hack squat - 20x50kg, 15x100kg, 3x10 150kg

3. Single leg curl - 3x12 33kg

4. Leg extensions - 3x15 54kg

5. Lying leg curl - 3x12 53kg

6. Leg press - 3x20 200kg

7. Adductors - 3x20 75kg

Shoulders:

1. DB laterals - 4x12/12 15/7.5kg

2. Reverse pec dec - 4x15 47kg

3. Rope front raise - 3x15 15kg

4. Cable lateral - 3x15 4p

5. Facepull - 3x15 17.5kg

6. Smith shrug - 3x20 60kg

Abs:

Hanging leg raise - 3xF

1hr cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Dying with the flu since last Tuesday, be rid of it soon hopefully.

Chest:

1. Pec dec - 3x20 65kg

2. Flat BB bench - 6,6,6,5x100kg, 8x80kg, 12x60kg

3. Incline machine press - 4x6-10 30kg

4. Decline cable fly - 4x15 6p, drop Fx4p

5. Incline cable fly - 4x12 4p, drop Fx3p

Bicep:

1. Single arm cable curl - 3x10 5p

2. DB hammer curl - 3x10 22kg

3. Rope curl - 3x15 8p

1hr cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Still sick

Upper Body:

1. Incline press machine - 4x12 35kg

2. Single arm cable row - 4x12 12p

3. Decline cable fly - 4x15 6p

4. Rope pullover - 4x15 10p

5. Cable lateral - 4x15 4p

6. Facepull - 4x15 8p

7. Rope pushdown - 4x12 10p

8. Rope curl - 4x12 10p

15 mins HIIT


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Last 2 days off

Chest:

1. Pec dec - 20,15,12

2. Flat BB bench - 4x10 90kg

3. Incline press machine - 4x8 35kg

4. Decline cable fly - 4x15 6p

5. Incline cable fly - 2x12,12,12 4,3,2p

Bicep:

1. Single arm cable curl - 3x8 6p

2. DB hammer curl - 3x10 22kg

3. Rope curl - 3x12 10p

Abs:

Hanging leg raise - 3 sets

1hr LISS cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Back:

1. Bent over row - 2x12 100kg, 10x110kg, 8x115kg

2. DB row - 4x10 50kg

3. V-grip pullover - 4x12 16p

4. 2 handle pulldown - 4x12 20p

5. Rope pullover SS facepull - 4x15/15 8p

Tricep:

1. Rope pushdown - 4x15 8p

2. Single arm reverse grip - 3x12 4p

3. DB skullcrusher - 3x12 14kg

2x1hr LISS cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Shoulders:

1. DB laterals - 4x15 16kg

2. DB reverse - 4x15 14kg

3. Rope front raise - 4x15 8p

4. Cable lateral - 4x15 4p

5. Facepull - 4x15 8p

6. DB shrug - 3x20 30kg

Abs:

Cable crunch - 3x12 20

1hr LISS cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Dropping to a 'crusie' as of this week, 250/200 test/mast, going to continue cutting with fat burners in.

Legs:

1. Single leg curl - 5x12 35kg

2. SLDL - 3x15 40kg

3. Leg press (quad focus) - 20x100,150,200kg 3x20 250kg

4. Calf press - few sets between leg press

5. Leg extension - 5x12-15 65kg

6. Adductors - 3x20 95kg

2x1hr LISS cardio


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@AnabolicGyno

Lol 450mg of gear on a cruise. You're as bad as @AestheticManlet

any undated pics


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't get the above, your doing biceps one day and then back the next, but your biceps will be repairing just as you haven't allowed them to recover, why not do back and biceps and chest and triceps?

Doesn't make sense to me one bit, your compromising growth of biceps massively when a simple swap would optimise gains and workouts

you grow for 36hrs after a workout

its like squatting one day then the next day squatting again to me, unless you lower the volume and have a careful plan (you don't) like day an Olympic lifter I see that as being a glaring hole in training for you??


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> @AnabolicGyno
> 
> Lol 450mg of gear on a cruise. You're as bad as @AestheticManlet
> 
> any undated pics


 Just gonna use up the mast I have, if my bloods aren't recovering on the 250 test I'll drop it further. I know it's not a TRT dose. No updated pics honestly feel like I look like s**t cus I'm not as peeled as I was but when I am I'll post some.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

superdrol said:


> I don't get the above, your doing biceps one day and then back the next, but your biceps will be repairing just as you haven't allowed them to recover, why not do back and biceps and chest and triceps?
> 
> Doesn't make sense to me one bit, your compromising growth of biceps massively when a simple swap would optimise gains and workouts
> 
> ...


 I've been doing it this way for a while and it's been the best set up for growth I've tried, doing triceps after chest and biceps after back means they're already worn out and you can't train them as hard. Dunno about you but I've never had sore biceps. Thanks for the input though.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AnabolicGyno said:


> I've been doing it this way for a while and it's been the best set up for growth I've tried, doing triceps after chest and biceps after back means they're already worn out and you can't train them as hard. Dunno about you but I've never had sore biceps. Thanks for the input though.


 Strange that ain't it. Every other muscle gets sore apart from biceps!

Wonder why


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> Strange that ain't it. Every other muscle gets sore apart from biceps!
> 
> Wonder why


 Please tell me you don't believe DOMs means growth. I've never had recovery issues with any muscle group and general don't get sore unless I absolutely hammer legs.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AnabolicGyno said:


> Please tell me you don't believe DOMs means growth. I've never had recovery issues with any muscle group and general don't get sore unless I absolutely hammer legs.


 Lol no not at all just think it's strange that every muscle group gets sore sometimes apart from biceps


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> Lol no not at all just think it's strange that every muscle group gets sore sometimes apart from biceps


 Legs and chest get sore the odd time but other than that I'm DOM free


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @AnabolicGyno
> 
> Lol 450mg of gear on a cruise. You're as bad as @AestheticManlet
> 
> any undated pics


 I cruised on 310mg total thanks baby. 100mg of that was tren though :lol:


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Chest:

1. Pec dec - 20,15,12x65,75,85kg

2. Flat BB bench - 8x100kg, 6,6,6,4 110kg

3. Incline machine press - 4x8-10 35kg

4. Decline cable fly - 4x15 6p last 2 drop 12x4p

5. Incline cable fly - 2x12,15,20 4,3,2p

Biceps:

1. Single arm cable curl - 3x10 6p

2. DB hammer curl - 3x10 22.5kg

3. Cable curl SS reverse grip curl - 3x15 8p

Abs:

1. Cable crunch - 3x12 20p

2. Hanging leg raise - 3xF

2x1hr LISS cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Back:

1. Bent over row - 2x12 100kg, 4x10 110kg

2. DB row - 4x10 50kg

3. 2 handle pulldown - 4x12-15 20p

4. V-grip row - 4x12-15 20p

5. Rope pullover SS facepull - 4x15/15 8p

Tricep:

1. Rope pushdown - 4x10-12 8p, drop Fx6p

2. DB overhead - 3x15 30kg

3. DB skullcrusher - 3x12 12kg

20mins HIIT + 1hr LISS cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Shoulders:

1. DB laterals - 4x12 18kg

2. DB reverse - 4x15 14kg

3. Rope upright row - 4x15 8p

4. Facepull - 4x15 8p

5. Cable lateral - 4x12-15 4p

6. Plate front raise - 4x15 20kg

1hr LISS cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Chest:

1. Flat BB bench - 6x100kg, 6x110kg, 6x115kg, 3x8 100kg

2. Incline smith - 15x60kg, 3x8 70kg

3. Chest press machine - 15,15,12,8 drop 20

4. Decline cable fly - 4x15 6p

5. Incline cable fly - 4x15 4p

Bicep:

1. Preacher curl machine - 20,15,12,10 drop 12

2. DB hammer curl - 3x12 22.5kg

3. Cable curl SS reverse grip curl - 3x15 15kg

Abs:

Hanging leg raise - 3x15

1hr LISS cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Need to shave and find anabolic lighting in this gym.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Back:

1. Bent over row - 4x8 120kg

2. Lat pulldown - 15,15,12, 6 drop 6, 8 drop 8

3. V-grip row - 12x60,70kg, 2x8/8 80/60kg

4. DB row - 3x12 30kg

5. Wide grip cable row - 4x12 33.5kg

6. Rope pullover SS facepull - 4x15 17.5kg

Tricep:

1. Rope pushdown - 15,12,10,6 drop 6 drop 6

2. DB skullcrusher - 3x15 12.5kg

3. Reverse grip pushdown SS straight bar pushdown - 3x15/15 15kg

4. Single arm DB overhead - 2x15 10kg

1hr LISS cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Legs:

1. Calf press - 6x15 105kg

2. Hack squat - 20x50kg, 15x100kg, 3x10 150kg

3. Lying leg curl - 6x12 53kg

4. Leg extensions - 6x15 54kg, drop 8 drop 8

5. Adductors - 3x20 75kg

6. Leg press - 4x20 200kg

Shoulders:

1. Smith shoulder press - 20x50kg, 15x70kg, 3x10 80kg, 15x50kg

2. DB laterals - 20x10kg, 15x15kg, 3x12 20kg, 15x15kg, 20x10kg

3. Reverse pec dec - 6x15 40kg

4. Cable lateral - 3x15 4p

5. Facepull - 3x20 8p

6. Smith shrug - 3x20 60kg

45 mins MISS (stair master)


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Rest day

1hr LISS


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Left pec little strained on bench, seems every time I push weight on flat bench it happens, rest and recover until Tuesday.

Chest:

1. Pec dec - 20,15,12

2. Flat BB bench - 6x105kg (pec pain)

Arms:

1. Rope pushdown - 20x8p, 3x12 10p

2. Single arm cable curl - 3x10 6p

3. Single arm reverse grip pushdown - 3x15 4p

4. DB hammer curl - 3x12 22kg

5. DB skullcrusher - 3x15 14kg

6. Cable curl SS reverse grip curl - 3x15 8p

Abs:

Cable crunch - 3x12 20p

Roman chair - 3xF

25mins HIIT, 1hr LISS


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Back:

1. Bent over row - 12x100kg, 10x110kg, 8x120kg, 8x125kg

2. DB row - 4x10 50kg

3. V-grip pullover - 4x15 12p

4. Lat pulldown - 4x15 20p

5. Elevated v-grip row - 4x12 20p

6. 2 handle pulldown - 4x12 20p

7. Cable shrug - 3x20 20p

8. Reverse cable fly - 3x15 3p

25 mins HIIT, 1hr LISS


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Normal gym closed because of weather for next 2 days so training in different gyms.

Shoulders:

1. DB laterals - 4x15 15kg

2. DB reverse - 4x15 12.5kg

3. DB front raise - 4x15 12.5

4. BB upright row - 4x12 50kg

5. BB OHP - 15x30kg, 15x40kg, 15x45kg, 12x50kg

6. BB shrug - 3x15 70kg

7. Cable lateral - 4x12 3p

45 mins LISS (incline walk)


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Weather is ridiculous, rest today, hopefully back to normality Saturday.

Gonna start a new crusie log this Monday.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Arms:

1. Straight bar pushdown - 20,15,15,12,12,10

2. Cable curl - 20,15,15,12,10,8

3. Overhead DB extension - 15x35kg, 3x12 40kg

4. DB hammer curl - 4x12 22kg

5. 2 handle pushdown - 4x15

6. Single arm bicep curl machine - 4x10-12

Shoulders:

1. DB laterals - 20x15kg, 15x18kg, 12x20kg

2. DB front raise - 3x15 12kg

3. DB reverse fly - 3x15 14kg

1hr LISS cardio


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Back:

1. Straight bar cable pullover - 20,15,15,12,12

2. Single arm machine row - 20,15,15,12,12

3. Underhand grip bent over row - 4x8-12 80kg

4. DB row - 4x12 40kg

5. Machine lat pulldown - 4x15

6. DB shrug - 4x15 30kg

1hr LISS


----------

